# DFWAPC August meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

I wondered when the next one was coming up


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Working that day, I will try to stop by and bring plants for exhange.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking forwad to meeting everybody and seeing some faces I have already met again. Hope we have a good turnout. BTW I am looking for riccia and Ludwiga's (except "cuba") Trying to get some new High Light plants getting tired of same ol' same ol'.

JAXON

JAX


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I wanna sign up for the club, but the page says 11 dollars for dues, which is fine, but the date says "Use PayPal to Join -- Half-Year Prices thru *12/31/08*" is this the right page?

also I have a good ammount of riccia if you need.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe treasurer can chime in here but I think you are right. Sounds good about the riccia I dont need a bunch just enough to get going you know how these plants are you get one stem and all of a sudden you have thirty LOL.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone want a 6" across Echinodorus cordifolius? 

I also will have some clippings of Heteranthera zosterfolia, Alternanthera reineckii, Hydrocotyle Leucocephala, pm me to let me know if you want these so that I bring some for you.

I will have some others as well but I don't know their names, they are from Niko or Michael's stuff.

Here are a few that I would like if anyone has any to spare:

Glosso. Even a few small pieces would be great.
Any kind of rotalia, or any long broad-leaf stem plants. 
Crypt. crispula


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know about the big sword but bring what you have someone will always take em'. I realize there isnt enough plants sometimes at meetings. BTW I have some nice Limno Aromatica if you dont already have that.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, those swords get too much of a bad rap with you guys about being too big 

I have one of these in a 10 gallon as a center piece with about 20other varieties placed around it and under it, it doesn't even fill the tank completely. It grows slowly, and I clip some of the leaves off every once in a while so it doesn't look odd.

Come on, you know you want to try that plant!


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you come by wait until you see my Red rubin it has gotten over 24" around before and I had to remove it and re-plant. Luckily in the new tank it hasnt gotten as big. I love swords but most are tank busters.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

JAXON777 said:


> If you come by wait until you see my Red rubin it has gotten over 24" around before and I had to remove it and re-plant. Luckily in the new tank it hasnt gotten as big. I love swords but most are tank busters.


Do you mean that literally the roots will bust the tank at some point?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

No surely not just that when you remove the plant it will trash the whole tank as the root ball will be massive.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Can I have some riccia too. I would like to try those in my new tank that Im setting up. I would like to try some other plants too.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sure hope we can make it. Too much going on. We've been away so much this year.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

If I can make it we are over run with tall vals the one that get 2-3ft.(very prolific), Ricca & I believe glosso.
Hope we can make it. 
If anyone wants some golden Brig snails please let me know. They are mature.
Been a crazy summer.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Coco if you do make it I would love some snails and a few of those giant vals I have and idea for them in my 150.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

im sure i have enough riccia for anyone who wants it, I also have some clippings that have been floating in an npt by my window for about 2 weeks, lots of roots and stuff, so i can bring that. It includes rotala roto. bacopa c., ludwigia repens, and narrow leaf rotala i think. 

Also, Coco, do I just paypal that club link to join? even though the join date says until dec 2008?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jackson you will love these val's!!! The will be short but wow do they grow. Had some that just went nuts in a tiny 20G....Went in to clean up the tank started pulling them out some were over 3ft. 
How many snails would you like?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Coco

I will take however many snails you would like to get rid of. They will be going in both of my 100's and maybe my 40 hex. If there are extras someone else will probably take them.

BTW I am gonna do a semi trim tomorrow so I will post up the stuff I will have. 

Looks to be a good turnout.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Got a small amount of Cherry shrimp to bring tomorrow if anyone needs some.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Did a little trim today and I will have at least this. will do a little more trimming tomorrow.

Java fern (small amount)
Java fern "windelov" (a few clumps)
Java fern Needle (small amount)
Singapore moss (small amount)
Flame moss (maybe a golfball)

BTW if someone happens to have a very small amount of UG I would love to try a new foreground in my high tech tank.

JAX


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi crownman I would like some cherry shrimps if thats ok.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Jaxon I would love your flame moss if it not spoken for yet??
Can't wait to see what you did with your new tank.
TY Karen


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

No problem Coco I will save it for you.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Jackson,

I'd take all the Java Ferns if noone has asked for them yet.

--Nikolay


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Niko as much as you have done for me of course you can have them. I am pretty sure I will have some other stuff just went to a BBQ this afternoon instead of trimming.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Jax. Will have your goodies also
Does anyone have a need for a bunch of ramshorn snails. They are my culls from the blues.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Cocobid, I'll take some snails I need it in my new 22g tank with the cherry shrimps from crownman.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have alot of those big syringe that I will bring tommorow if anyone wants one.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hey guys,
if there is any mosses left (Singapore, weeping, flame, Christmas), I'll take a little.*


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Wish I could make the meeting but have to work. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Jackson,
thank you for hosting!
Your tanks look great, and the fish look very healthy.
It was nice to see some familiar faces, and great to meet some new folks.
Hope to see y'all next time.
Cindy*


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

JAX Thank You!!!!!!
Your tanks are stunning and personally you are such a great guy~~~~~~

Love your Angels, new tank is just beautiful. 
Karen


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So sorry I missed this. Had a family thing come up.. It's been an unbelievably busy time... I'd like a rest...


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you for hosting Jackson! It was great to meet a few more of the planted persuasion and to put faces to the names. I do love to look at your tanks.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you all for the wounderfull shrimps, plants, and snails. Again thank you Jackson for hosting this meeting, mike and karen for the shrimps and snails. This is the meeting that you just can't miss.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah it was really cool meeting everyone! Thanks for hosting Jackson, you have some pretty cool tanks


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yea thanks everyone for coming. I really enjoyed talking tanks with everyone. Its good to see that we have quite a few planted folks in the DFW area.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It is surprising to me too how many people are into this hobby, and it seems to me just being around for a couple months that this group keeps gaining members. 

Thank you to everyone who brought plants and inverts to share with the club. I think that is what makes this group keep expanding, the fact that plants and things are freely traded. And Jaxon for hosting.


----------

